# How do the sport seats compare to the comfort seats



## vulcan747 (Nov 25, 2004)

I assume they have a better feel thant the stock seat but am
not sure if the step up to the comfort seat is worth $1200 !!!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

vulcan747 said:


> I assume they have a better feel thant the stock seat but am
> not sure if the step up to the comfort seat is worth $1200 !!!


The articulated upper backrest adjustment on the comfort seats are phenomenal! In addition, they will always have adjustable lumbar support.

The advantages of the sport seats are the adjustable thigh support and the more aggressive bolsters. At least in the U.S., the sport seats didn't get lumbar support, which I think is good to have.

In the end, it comes down to personal preference. Some larger people don't like the bolsters on the sport seats, and many people say the comfort or standard seats aren't supportive enough, especially during spirited driving. You'd have to sit in both. The comfort seats are great at reducing fatigue on longer trips. You can always adjust them just right, which is why I prefer them to the sport seats.

If you want it all, you have to get the sport contour seats from the E38! Upper backrest adjustment, thigh support, more bolstering, and lumbar--it's like a comfort seat combined with a sport seat.

EDIT---I guess you're talking about the E60. Sorry, I have no experience with those. What I said applies to E39.


----------

